# getting TOO MUCH sleep!



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i keep getting too much sleep. i think part of it is the cloudy rainy weather is making my depression 10 times worse. even though im taking vitamin d and st johns wort. but my motivation is so low. i just go to work, which i hate. what do i have to look forward to? another empty day? i just go to work, get ignored or treated like crap then go home. 

i keep sleeping like 11-13 hours. im waking up at like 1-2 in the afternoon and feeling horrible. the more i sleep the worse i feel. my arms are all tingly and im all sore and i feel so groggy. 

how can i get outta this miserable sleep loop


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I do the same thing, and I have for years...except I don't work. I get up when I want, go to sleep when I want...sounds nice, maybe, but it's pointless...I woke up at 530pm...depression sucks and sleep is so nice..


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Hypersomnia and possibly seasonal affective disorder. You need sunlight. It's the signal for our bodies to wake up, controls our sleep cycle, and causes the release of serotonin which nearly every anxiety and depression med tries to increase. Buy a sunlight lamp and use it in the morning. Some are expensive but some you can get for just $50 which is a regular lamp containing a really strong compact fluorescent in the full or daylight spectrum. Some people go so far as to connect these to timers to come on with their alarm clock. You can also get alarm clocks with built in mild sun lamps that wake you up by sunlight instead of sound.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am going through the same thing!!! I get tired but cannot go to sleep till extremely late, then I am in bed till 2, still feeling really tired. It is the weather. I have been feeling rather depressed and detached for the last month or so. It is so frustrating, this sleeping.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I do the same thing and I hate it, I slept about 13 hours last night. It always makes me late for work too, I've gotten fired from every single job ive had cause of it. I had to go to court for being late for school so many times when I was in high school. I've almost gotten fired from my current job because of it, but lucky my boss looks out for me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This was my day:

12am-9am: sleep
9am-1030am: breakfast and walk dog
1030am-1245pm:sleep
1245pm-145pm: procrastinate
145pm-5pm:sleep
5pm-11pm: procrastinate.

Yeah. I be sleeping alot.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I sleep 12 hours a day. It's a sure sign of depression that I wake up and wait until I'm tired enough to go to sleep again.
My sleep is very interrupted too, by car horns, sirens, general traffic and then there's my addiction to those orange blinking things on the bottom of my computer screen.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i hate it because i never really feel rested. i could get 7-8 hours of sleep and feel like i need another few hours. and many times i will sleep a few more hours and feel even more tired. its like the more i sleep the more tired i become :/


----------



## whitetiger009 (Feb 1, 2010)

umm.. that aint good, youll get fat quicker by sleeping too much..


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/default.htm


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Akane said:


> Hypersomnia and possibly seasonal affective disorder. You need sunlight. It's the signal for our bodies to wake up, controls our sleep cycle, and causes the release of serotonin which nearly every anxiety and depression med tries to increase. Buy a sunlight lamp and use it in the morning. Some are expensive but some you can get for just $50 which is a regular lamp containing a really strong compact fluorescent in the full or daylight spectrum. Some people go so far as to connect these to timers to come on with their alarm clock. You can also get alarm clocks with built in mild sun lamps that wake you up by sunlight instead of sound.


That's what I was going to suggest, 
except you detailed far better than I was going to...
was just to say, get a lot of light early in the day. Eat early, and if you can do at least a little physical activity early in the day.


----------



## sberkley (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the opposite problem . I wake up at least 3 times a night and then by 6 am I cannot sleep anymore . So by 8:30 at night I am toast . I work all day then come home and work out and then do chores , cook dinner and then go to bed . My life is very busy and I am exhausted !!!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

sberkley, you have insomnia or a sleep breathing disorder that is causing the insomnia.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Having too much sleep is another sign of depression. I think anti-depressants may help because they perk you up a bit.

I wish I could sleep more. I need 8 hours, but usually manage 5 or 6. My depression makes me eat and sleep less and anti-depressants just make me pee more so disturbs my much needed sleep.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Where do we draw the line between depression and sleeping disorders and just individuals who require massive amounts of sleep? I think I require 9-10 hours-sleep/night, but everybody seems to tell me I have sleep apnea and I can't possibly require that much sleep. 

I think I might just require that much though, I don't have those breathing issues unless I'm really stuffed up or dehydrated and I feel great after proper sleep. Sometimes I require more than 10 hours...I've never gotten those over sleeping symptoms that others have.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

1applehearts1 said:


> i keep getting too much sleep. i think part of it is the cloudy rainy weather is making my depression 10 times worse. even though im taking vitamin d and st johns wort. but my motivation is so low. i just go to work, which i hate. what do i have to look forward to? another empty day? i just go to work, get ignored or treated like crap then go home.
> 
> i keep sleeping like 11-13 hours. im waking up at like 1-2 in the afternoon and feeling horrible. the more i sleep the worse i feel. my arms are all tingly and im all sore and i feel so groggy.
> 
> how can i get outta this miserable sleep loop


Find an exercise buddy and motivate each other to exercise regularly or wake each other up at the right time in order not to oversleep.


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can totally relate. After I had heart surgery and got really depressed I slept for 11-12+ hours a day and still felt like I barely had any sleep. And I feel groggy and tired the rest of the time I'm awake. 

When you're really depressed and don't have many positive things or stuff to look forward to, you have this, 'what's the point' attitude, so you sleep longer, but its more of a restly-sleep. You're sleeping, but having very little rest.

The last year or so, I decided to get some sort of interest that could get me involved with something. It's only online, but its a start. I hope to progress to something around the house and/or in the area I live.

My advice is to find something of interest. Even if its small. Something to spend a little or more time each day, on it. Then when you go to bed, you're eager to continue working or spending time with it in the morning/when you get up.

It might or might not work for you-as a few others have said, yes, the weath can play a role in it. When it was winter here, I had a little trouble waking up, cause there was very little light, due to cloud coverage. 

Ever since I got involved in some activity-either in RL or online-I now sleep between 6-8 hours and I wake up eager to work on the things I've gotten myself interested. It might be hard too, to find the right thing. Took me awhile myself.

Hope this helps and I shall keep you in my prays


----------

